# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant: Start Your Own Topic >  Some HT Questions...

## texans

Could those more experienced, PLEASE recommend a hair transplant surgeon who does particularly well for receded hairlines? I am a 33 y.o. and do expect to have more hair loss over time.

Also, i would  like to have the surgery performed in a manner that it can be done without anyone realizing a transplant took place.

If there are more than a handful of surgeons, please recommend your the top 3 based upon results you have seen. Also consider price/value in your suggestion.  I am in Houston if it makes a difference.

Also, does body hair transplanted on the head take on original head hair characteristics, or does it stay the same (my body hair is thick and curly). I have read on the web that some say it does, but i have seen  a picture where it looked like body hair on someones head, it looked pretty bad to be honest.

Thank you very much!

----------


## Winston

Youre going to get a lot of different opinions on who the best and who does the best hairlines. The bottom line is you have to do your own research. The first thing to do is to go to www.iahrs.org and find a couple of hair transplant surgeons near you and have as many consultations as it takes to feel fully informed.
Body hair transplantation is very controversial and it is probably not the best choice unless you have no scalp donor hair or are in need of repair.

----------


## texans

> You’re going to get a lot of different opinions on who the best and who does the best hairlines. The bottom line is you have to do your own research. The first thing to do is to go to www.iahrs.org and find a couple of hair transplant surgeons near you and have as many consultations as it takes to feel fully informed.
> Body hair transplantation is very controversial and it is probably not the best choice unless you have no scalp donor hair or are in need of repair.


 Thank you, will do. For all those that wish to help, please visit my thread here: http://www.************.com/forums/m...&enterthread=y

replace above with hair_loss_help{dot}.com

----------

